# Mehrere Konstruktoren und Attribute



## Wolfsbein (20. November 2004)

Hallo

wenn ich eine Klasse habe mit sagen wir zehn privaten Attributen wie z.B. Listen. Diese initialisiere ich im Konstruktor. Wenn ich aber noch einen zweiten Kostruktor mit Parametern habe, dann muss ich die Initialisierung der Attribute nochmal hinschreiben, weil ich den parameterlosen Konstruktor nicht als Funktion aufrufen kann. 
Ist es jetzt besser die new Klasse Anweisungen gleich in die Definition der Attribute zu schreiben, oder gibt es noch ganz was anderes? Danke.


----------



## Oliver Gringel (20. November 2004)

Doch, du kannst schon einen anderen Konstruktor aufrufen. 
	
	
	



```
public Constructor()
{
	this("");
}

public Constructor(String string)
{
	this.string = string;
}
```


----------



## Wolfsbein (20. November 2004)

Oliver Gringel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Doch, du kannst schon einen anderen Konstruktor aufrufen. ...


Wo rufe ich hier den anderen Konstruktor auf? Vielleicht habe ich das nicht genau formuliert, aber ich stelle mir sowas vor:

```
public Constructor()
{
	this("");
}

public Constructor(String string)
{
         Constructor();
	this.string = string;
}
```
Und das geht nicht.?


----------



## Oliver Gringel (20. November 2004)

Mit this() rufst du den anderen Konstruktor auf.


----------



## Wolfsbein (21. November 2004)

Wunderbar. Sowas bekommt man an der Uni nicht gesagt .


----------

